# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Vitin e Ri 2014

## Elian70

Gezuar Vitin e Ri te gjitheve se neser me siguri do te jem duke ngrene, sepse eshte pune e veshtire edhe kjo...

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013),loneeagle (31-12-2013)

----------


## anita340

Gezuar Vitin e Ri , shqiptare! U uroj shendet, lumturi, suksese dhe pak (ama fare pak) para per vitin qe po vjen!

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## mia@

hehe viti i ri do me gjej semure me duket. S'kapercej dot as peshtymen jo me shume.  :i ngrysur: 

Gezuar e per shume vjet! Viti 2014 ju  sjellte  shendet, dashuri dhe suksese!   :buzeqeshje:

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## [Elita]

Gezuar Viti I Ri 2014.
 Qoft nje vit I mbare per te gjithe ju. Paqa, shendeti dhe dashuria mbizoterofshin ne familjet tuaja.

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## MARGUS

Gezuar Vitin e Ri 2014 te gjith forumistave :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

......gjdo dite e mbare dhe e sukseseshme per ju, inkluzive 2014,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## B@Ne

*Gezuar Qofshi, Gjithe Te Mirat 
*

----------

ferrari kuq (01-01-2014),mia@ (31-12-2013),prishtina75 (31-12-2013)

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar , gezuar te gjitheve.

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## Brari

gezuer vjetin e ri tan farumistave..
begati e dashuri paci ne cdo shpi..

----------


## par

gezuar vitin e ri 2014 fsh
ne vecanti melodi, broken smile, tetovare, bane,, marya, debbi, prishtinase

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013),broken_smile (31-12-2013)

----------


## Foleja_

Gjithe shoqerise sime dhe gjithe shqiptareve te Forumit Gezuar 2014  :Bredhi3:

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013),Çaushi (31-12-2013),K.i EPERM (31-12-2013),prishtina75 (31-12-2013)

----------


## HelloThere

> hehe viti i ri do me gjej semure me duket. S'kapercej dot as peshtymen jo me shume. 
> 
> Gezuar e per shume vjet! Viti 2014 ju  sjellte  shendet, dashuri dhe suksese!


Sherim sa me te shpejt mia  :buzeqeshje:

----------

mia@ (31-12-2013)

----------


## broken_smile

gezuar te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## prishtina75



----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## dielli1

...Forumist te nderuar u kerkoj ndjese ne rastese vitin qe po leme pas kam trazuar ndonjerin prej jush....Sido qe te jete,edhe ne vitin tjeter kur te gjej kohe,perseri ky do te jem,hahah...
...Atehere per te gjithe juve:  Urime VITI I RI,PAQA,HARMONIJA,LUMTURIJA DHE SHENDETI JU PERCIELLT PAFUNDESISHT JUVE DHE FAMILJET TUAJA....DIELLI....

----------

B@Ne (31-12-2013)

----------


## linda l

Gezuar Vitin  E Ri 2014  miqt e mi te forumit ju uroj te realizoni te gjitha deshirat e zemres

----------


## Antiproanti

Guten Rutsch!

Gezuar!

----------


## shen

* Gezuar dhe te gjitha te mirat 2014*

----------


## Besoja

Gezuar dhe nje vit i shendetshem!

----------


## loneeagle

Gezuar vitin e Ri, ju uroj nje vit te mbare, shendet, lumturi, harmoni & sukses!

----------

